# Green Beans / Roasting Green Beans



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

Is there anywhere in the UK out of interest that you can buy funky green beans (like micro lot ones) at around 5 or 6kg where someone would roast them as well. I only wonder because in my office we are all heavily into coffee beans and a bag of roasted Has Bean lasts a day at the most. I'm thinking it would be easier to buy 5 or 6kg at a time from somewhere.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

'Green beans' ?? are you planning to roast them yourself?

There are several Roasters who offer something different, roasted. Coffee Compass & Rave to mention just two


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

This post makes no sense mate!


----------

